# What religiion is Daniel Bryan



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

Just curious, does anyone know or have a clue

and please no flaming, I dont mean this in any way to be insulting.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Dunno if this belong in this section.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

It really doesn't matter.


----------



## the-gaffer (Oct 6, 2007)

I know you say you are just curious but why? And Why DBryan and not anyone else


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

He looks christian.


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

the-gaffer said:


> I know you say you are just curious but why? And Why DBryan and not anyone else


well I will tell you but don't laugh.

Daniel Bryans personality in real life reminds me a lot like myself, besides the NERD thing.

and just thought if he was a christian like me.


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

if anyone can find out, i would really appreciate that


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Probably agnostic.

Bryan Danielson is firmly anti-corporate, I don't think he'd be a fan of organized religion.

Besides, I've never heard it mentioned, so...I'm guessing he's not that religious.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Vegan.. So Hindu maybe.. lol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

His religion is SUBMISSION.


----------



## ßen1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Smackdown.


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> His religion is SUBMISSION.


_This._


But really, if I were a gambling man, I'd put my money on atheist or agnostic.


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

Phrederic said:


> Probably agnostic.
> 
> Bryan Danielson is firmly anti-corporate, I don't think he'd be a fan of organized religion.
> 
> Besides, I've never heard it mentioned, so...I'm guessing he's not that religious.


wellaround last year Christmas time, hew was asked on twitter how his Christmas wasand replied good

also he mentioned howhe donated money to PETA for Christmas


----------



## liberty_JAC (Mar 29, 2010)

jomofollower said:


> wellaround last year Christmas time, hew was asked on twitter how his Christmas wasand replied good
> 
> also he mentioned howhe donated money to PETA for Christmas


I don't know if I'm bursting some bubble for you here. If so, dude, sorry. But only Jews don't celebrate Christmas.

lulz


----------



## ThatsEnoughMiCole (Mar 1, 2011)

jomofollower said:


> wellaround last year Christmas time, hew was asked on twitter how his Christmas wasand replied good
> 
> also he mentioned howhe donated money to PETA for Christmas


You don't need to be Christian to observe the holiday season.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

What religion does Daniel Bryan subscribe to?

ASK HIM!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Phrederic said:


> Probably agnostic.
> 
> *Bryan Danielson is firmly anti-corporate*, I don't think he'd be a fan of organized religion.
> 
> Besides, I've never heard it mentioned, so...I'm guessing he's not that religious.


Yet, he works for a coorporation?


----------



## king_lennox (Feb 14, 2009)

probably atheist, like any person with an IQ over 60 and able to think for themselves


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

jomofollower said:


> wellaround last year Christmas time, hew was asked on twitter how his Christmas wasand replied good
> 
> also he mentioned howhe donated money to PETA for Christmas


Celebrating Christmas isn't really a religious thing. It's more of an excuse to buy and receive gifts.



king_lennox said:


> probably atheist, like any person with an IQ over 60 and able to think for themselves


This makes me think that you don't have an IQ over 60. Cool you're an atheist yet this statement shows as much hate as any of the religions that you are so strongly against.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

He looks like a dumb ass atheist, so probably that.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^As IF anyone looks like they are or aren't of a certain religion!?!?! :roll:

...So much stupidity & ignorance in this thread.



king_lennox said:


> probably atheist, like any person with an IQ over 60 and able to think for themselves





taylorFitz said:


> This makes me think that you don't have an IQ over 60. Cool you're an atheist yet this statement shows as much hate as any of the religions that you are so strongly against.


^^^Really? S'funny, I can't recall any examples of people killing in the name of being an _aetheist_...


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

jomofollower said:


> Just curious, does anyone know or have a clue
> 
> and please no flaming, I dont mean this in any way to be insulting.


oIn a shoot interview he mentions going to church, so I'm guessing some kind of Christian. The interview was shot in like 2003 so it might have changed suince.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Straight Edge


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jobbin'likenoother said:


> ^^^Really? S'funny, I can't recall any examples of people killing in the name of being an _aetheist_...


*waits for an idiot to say Hitler or Stalin*


----------



## Echlius (Oct 27, 2008)

jomofollower said:


> wellaround last year Christmas time, hew was asked on twitter how his Christmas wasand replied good
> 
> also he mentioned howhe donated money to PETA for Christmas


How old are you to believe only religious people are celebrating christmas? 

If hes a lot like you are despite "being a NERD" why does his religion even matter


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

he looks like a vegetarian


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Little pussy ass vegan atheist piece of shit.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

JDman said:


> Little pussy ass vegan atheist piece of shit.


You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

JDman said:


> Little pussy ass vegan atheist piece of shit.


who is wwe superstar getting a lot more money than you will ever and can whip your ass at anytime anywhere


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Buddhist is a possibility.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

Romanista said:


> he looks like a vegetarian


..and YOU look like a moron. Congrats!


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, Danielson is a vegan after all


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, Danielson is a vegan after all


----------



## king_lennox (Feb 14, 2009)

JDman said:


> He looks like a dumb ass atheist, so probably that.


like a poster already said, i dont recall atheists killing others in the name of atheism, any wars in the name of atheism, atheists persacuting gays/abortions, or any of the like. But sure rofl


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Danielson isn't the type to read fairy tales, too busy submitting out fools


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JDman said:


> Little pussy ass vegan atheist piece of shit.


:lmao


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

king_lennox said:


> probably atheist, like any person with an IQ over 60 and able to think for themselves


lol this


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

His religion is bitches. You heard it here, folks.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, there's only one way to find out...


EVERYBODY TWEET HIM RIGHT NOW!


----------



## visko (Mar 17, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> This makes me think that you don't have an IQ over 60. Cool you're an atheist yet this statement shows as much hate as any of the religions that you are so strongly against.


He only called religious people dumb or brainwashed.

Those religious people believe that atheist aren't worth a shit and must be killed, punished or tortured for eternity.

So no, religions show much much much much more hate.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey, I love it descending into a battle royale between the retards and atheists. 

PS Being religious does not mean you are stupid, it just means you don't use your'e brain constructively.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

king_lennox said:


> probably atheist, like any person with an IQ over 60 and able to think for themselves



This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Ehhh. I have no idea. But he's got a Jew look about him.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Speculation of the religion or beliefs of a superstar leads to the epic battle of: RELIGION VS. ATHEISM. 

So stupid... People need to realize that not every religious person is a zealot and not every atheist is a pretentious douche. Besides there are other beliefs like agnosticism.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

yeah believing in god means you are stupid :hmm: 
nope i dont think so


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

ThatsEnoughMiCole said:


> You don't need to be Christian to observe the holiday season.


This.

Christmas today is a secular holiday that's celebrated even in countries such as Japan and China, and I assure you that those countries don't have large Christian populations.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Bryan has his own religion because he is a wrestling GOD*


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Why is it that EVERYTIME religion comes up, there's atheists vs religious people. You realise you both look stupid right?
How about both groups shut the fuck up and that's coming from a catholic. Religion is fucked up but atheism isn't exactly perfection either. Deal with it.

Anyway, I'd assume Christianity or Buddhism.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Religion can't be discussed because people start flaming others. Maturity goes out the window once religion, or lack-there-of is mentioned. *


----------

